# Python sous Mac: la grande déception



## Kakariki (6 Août 2005)

J'ai acheté 1 mac pr 4 raisons:
1) les nouveaux sont trop beau
2) pour la photo C cool
3) pour la musik
4)et pour la programmation et la C la grande déception, en prog je travail en ce moment avec Python impossible de faire fonctionné IDLE (1 IDE pr Python) j'ai alor essayé avec Smultron et la pas moyen de lancer mes script depuis le terminal. J'en ai marre c'était beaucoup plus simple sur mon ancien ordi 1 P3 ki tourne sou LINUX. 
Si qqu peu m'aider je le remercie d'avance beau cou
:hein:


----------



## maousse (7 Août 2005)

Salut, c'est ça que tu veux avoir ?






J'ai recompilé la dernière version de python à la main, c'est tout ce que j'ai fait. Mais ça doit déjà être là avec la version par défaut dans mac os x..... j'avais jamais essayé avant. (je ne fais pas de python, j'avais juste besoin de faire tourner un script)

t'as essayé de taper idle dans ton terminal ?

et tu t'y prenais comment sur ton linux ?


----------



## BooBoo (7 Août 2005)

tu trouveras peut être ton bonheur là: http://homepages.cwi.nl/~jack/macpython/index.html


----------



## maousse (7 Août 2005)

http://manuals.textdrive.com/read/chapter/4

(il suffit d'utiliser le dernier tarball de la source à récupérer sur www.python.org, et ces instructions sont toujours valables, pour avoir le plus récent disponible)


----------



## Kakariki (13 Août 2005)

ouai g ésèié dans le terminal mè il refuse de l'actiV 

pr maousse(" et tu t'y prenais comment sur ton linux ?")

    sous linux (ubuntu Warty) jutilisè Scite , enregistrè mon script pui louvrè en tape dans le terminal "python nomdemonscript" apuiè sur enter et voila le travail:modo:


----------



## osaris (14 Août 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> tu trouveras peut être ton bonheur là: http://homepages.cwi.nl/~jack/macpython/index.html



Exactement. C'est installé en quelques minutes et ça marche parfaitement bien. Tu pourras d'ailleurs également installer wxPython (http://www.wxpython.org/) et même utiliser l'IDE BoaConstructor (http://boa-constructor.sourceforge.net/).

Donc pour ma part, Python et Mac font bon ménage et je ne regrette en rien un poste sous Win32.

@+


----------



## charlax (20 Janvier 2006)

Et pour installer wxPython :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122489&highlight=wxpython
http://d3in.homelinux.org/~ca/files/doc/macos_wxpython.html


----------



## ederntal (20 Janvier 2006)

Kakariki a dit:
			
		

> ouai g ésèié dans le terminal mè il refuse de l'actiV
> 
> pr maousse(" et tu t'y prenais comment sur ton linux ?")
> 
> sous linux (ubuntu Warty) jutilisè Scite , enregistrè mon script pui louvrè en tape dans le terminal "python nomdemonscript" apuiè sur enter et voila le travail:modo:




Il va falloir écrire (a peu près) français pour que les gens aient du plaisir à t'aider.


----------



## molgow (21 Janvier 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir écrire (a peu près) français pour que les gens aient du plaisir à t'aider.



En effet. Bon, d'un autre côté, ce message date de 4 mois en arrière. Alors je sais pas trop pourquoi il a été remonté !


----------



## charlax (12 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> En effet. Bon, d'un autre côté, ce message date de 4 mois en arrière. Alors je sais pas trop pourquoi il a été remonté !



Oui j'ai bien vu. Le but était seulement de pouvoir aider ceux qui viendraient à tomber sur cette page qui ne propose pas de solution.

My 2cts ;-)


----------

